# Attn Webmasters: Promoting your photography website, Part I



## vonnagy

Greetings tpf website owners,

I am putting this up as temporarily sticky, i'll remove this if no one expresses interest in this thread. I have been a web developer and search engine promoter for a few years now, so I figure i can provide a few pointers to people who are interested in promoting there website online.

I'll present a few useful links here and if you questions, you can respond to this thread.

*Search Engine Optimising web site, whats it all about?*

Optimising a website is a way of promoting your by ranking well for a certain search term. The key here is finding your search term you are trying promote. For instance, most photographers slather there names all over their website. Unless you name is Ansell Adams, chances are no one is going to look for your name when typing into search engines. If you are not famous, "Johnny Liecamanglers Photography" website is probably just going to collect dust on the world wide web. 

*Finding your niche*

The key is to find your _niche_. Photographers have easier job than most because there interests can be easily categorised. For instance, you do black and white photo photography and you live in Tittibong Australia (actual place name ). You can optimise your site for Black and Photography Tittibong Australia.  

One note, try going for niche categories instead general categories, such as "photos", "photography","digital photography". These are very hard nuts crack because of the competition. If you can crack them, maybe you should be writing this instead!

On useful tool is Wordtracker, it contains a database to words people type in search engines. You can see what people type into searchs by to going here:
Wordtracker Search Term Database 

You can get an idea of how much traffic a search term that interest is getting, and build your site around it.

*Building a search optimised site:*

you can find alot of tutorials on how to do this, alot of theories etc. Basically (and thankfully) all three big search engines (The Googler, YAHOOOOO! and M$N) can be structured in the same way to be optmised. 

You can do websearch for tutorials are try these ones:
search engine optimisation tutorial #1 
Search Engine Marketing Tutorial #2 

*Link Pimpin' 8)*

Yeppers linkies are quite important! However there are certain guidelines to follow which are mentioned in the tutorial above. A common useful practice is to include your keyword website link



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">Photo Forum: An online photography community</a>


General Guidelines:

1. Make sure the page that is linking to is relevent - for instance a link from "Ethel's Adult Lingerie Boutique" will probably not do much good if you promoting "Lawrence Kansas Photography". However, if you know of a camera shop, in Lawrence Kansas that has a website, that can be a pretty good link.

2. Exchanges links. These can be helpful - this is basically saying to one webmaster "I'll link to your website, if you link to mine". If you do this, make sure the site is relevent to your niche. Link exchanges are not as effective as one way links

3. One way links: This is getting a link to your website, without linking back. If its a relevent site, this is a very good thing indeed!

4. redirected links: These are pretty useless for search engine promotion, these are links, go to another website or a counter before they go to your website. A sample of this would be the photoforums links page, if you notice the link to matt needham's site does not directly go to his website but rather:


		Code:
	

http://www.thephotoforum.com/links.php?29


Redirects are used to measured how many times people have clicked on a link. These links are useless for optmisation as search engines are very of redirects as its a common spam technique (see below). However, if they are on highly visible page they can deliver alot of traffic to yourwebsite. You just have weigh what is more important for your website.

5. Directory links - These are online link resources divided into relevent categories. This is a choice way of getting one way links to your website. There is good soul from Australia named Dan who has taken the time to compile a list of search friendly directories in an excel spreadsheet (bless'im). Go here to download the Search Engine Friendly Directories List

*Spammification*
Just like the nasties you get in your inbox, search engines are prone to spammy sites trying to get to top of the listings. Here are some common search engine spam techniches to avoid:

    *  Keywords unrelated to site
    * Redirects
    * Keyword stuffing
    * Mirror/duplicate content
    * Tiny Text
    * Doorway pages
    * Link Farms
    * Cloaking
    * Keyword stacking
    * Gibberish
    * Hidden text
    * Domain Spam
    * Hidden links
    * Mini/micro-sites
    * Page Swapping (bait & switch)
    * Typo spam and cyber squatting

Many of the above terms may be new to you, i encourage you to look them up on the net if you are not sure what they mean. You can read more about them in this article: http://searchenginewatch.com/searchday/article.php/3483601


*Paid Advertising*

i'll let you in a lil secret, work! Those are the paid advertisements that appear on the side of google, or on top of Yahoo. The are great way to supplement traffic to your website. It can take a bit of practice to get your formulas right, but don't be turned off of using google adwords or yahoo overturejust because yer a cheap bast*rd. You will spend a HELL of alot less on this medium than print advertising and yield better results. Trust on this.

*Email!*

Email marketing for your website is one you can drive good traffic to your website and promote your website. Here's another secret: You as a photographer have a huge advantage over all other folks sending out emails - why?? Because you can provide visual content! 

I've sent several email campaigns for different marketing companies and I thought email marketing really blow until I did work for an artist. We made a simple email with some art samples linked to his website. Because photographs were used to attract the users attention  and they didn't have to read a bloody thing - the response was _up to 500%_ greater than plain text emails i've sent. 

Oh.. please use your common sense, friends. Don't Spam. You should have everyone's permission before you email.

*Measuring Stats*

You'll never how good your website is doing if you don't measure your website traffic. The main things I measure are the following;

* total vistors
* unique visitors
* search engines + keywords
* webtraffic from other sites
* direct webtraffic (bookmarks or typing in directly)

Usually most hosting companies can offer free stats programs such as AWstats which analyses log files to give the above information.

A fantastic open source analyis tool is phpMyVisites, which requires a piece of jjavascript to be put on each page. It was developed by a french student and I highly recommend it. Click here to go to the open source website statistics

There is alot to web analytics that is covered here, but if you have questions just post them here and I will attempt to answer them here.


*Hosting*:
I have used over 20 hosting companies when i was a web developer. Most have been really expensive, poor quality and quite frankly sucked. When I look  for a hosting I look for the following:

1. linux servers 
2. apache server with MOD REWRITE support (more about this later)
3. PHP/Perl Support
4. shared SSL (for secure connections)
5. CPanel - (this is a web management console, makes webmastering easy!)

All the above are musts and non negotiable. There are three webhosting companies which do all the above and offer great prices and superb service which i recommend.

They are:
SiteCity Webhosting This by far is the best hosting company for the price $1.95/USD a month for cpanel hosting. Based in Illinois, the support is excellent for the price I pay. I give them alot of business, and with good reason.

Aventure Webhosting is a Belfast based webhosting company who also are a fantastic to work with. The support is outstanding. I typically use the $3.75/USD a month webhosting.

Monster Hosting Canada kicks butt too. These folks provide good service for the coin you pay, hosting starts at 

Please note, these companies didn't pay me for these kinds. I recommend them because they earned it.


----------



## vonnagy

*Miscellenea & Links*

If you are going to learn the art of webmastering - go open source! Learn PhP/Perl scripting language, MySQL databases and a bit of Apache Server. What great about the above is that you JUST have to know a _tiny bit_, i know some of my friends make some serious dosh off the net and don't have very very very very limited of computing. 

Don't be intimiated by what you don't know. You were a novice photographer at one point, remember. Just be patient with yourself.  

If you know a bit of html and php, I can recommend drupal. Drupal is an website system that allows to automatically put websites online. It has extensive plug ins such as thumbnail galleries, forum's etc. I've tried many, many systems before (like mambo) and drupal is by far the most flexible. I developed my Port Waikato website using this system. Though not for beginners, its free 


*Search Engine Info and Tools*
Google information for webmasters What Google says you need do to get listed in there search engines
Search Engine Optimisation Information
Search Engine Cloaking - note i don't condone these practices but its good to know
Search Engine Ranking Checker - requires login account
Free Search Engine Optimisation Tools Nice site with alot of freebies!
search engine spider simulator Users see your site one. Search see it another, they strip out all that fancy design you did to get to the gets of what your site is really about.
**new**
Mod rewrite Forum finally, an idea that has come 

*Tuturials/Info/Articles*
Don't let the bastards steal your photosthis is a good'n for photographers, learn how to prevent folks from hotlinking your images on their website.
Fresh Webmaster Tutorials/Articles/Info Some good reads here if you have the time
.htaccess tutorial.htaccess is the duct tape of the webmastering world. find out why...
Kick Arse CSS designs This site has some really nifty css designs that are free to download. very coolicious.
Web pages that suck As Freud said, you can know alot about cool websites by observing websites that really blow. Pray that your website does appear on this website.

*Free Web Tools*
great online webmaster tools
Broken Link Checker Xenu broken link check is a simple old school prog that works great 
Website Speed Checker - Site a bit sluggish - find out why! Nice lil' free tool.
Online Google SiteMap Generator
Check how many people are linking to your site
Hide your email from spambots Convert your email to unicode!
CSS Menu GeneratorNeed a fancy dancy drop down menu? Well, here ya go!
Download Any Old Browser Archive Curious to see what your website would like like in ie 3.0, Linx or other old school browser? This site is for you. 
Fantastic Free FTP program Filezilla FTP, use it. You will like it.
Validate your HTML (and weep) But don't feel bad, thephotoforum has 68 errors 


*(slightly more) Advanced Tools/Scripts:*
International Proxies Sometimes you check how your site appears in different countries, especially if you monitor paid advertising and search rankings. Proxies are best way of doing this.
Web Bug You use this to check http headers, can come in handy if you work with mod rewrites and redirects.
Mod Gzip Checker Is your server running Mod Gzip? You can shave some precious seconds your website download time if you have Mod Gzip installed on your server 
Ardvark Fire Fox Extension see source code of a website in a new way!

*Open Source and Programming Scripts and Sofware*
Online WebScripts - never reinvent the wheel if you have a website idea, someones probably already wrote a script for it!
PHP scripting language bestest web scripting language, ever :mrgreen:
Apache Webserver
MySQL Database
phpMyAdmin - Web Interface for MySQL

*Bits and Bobs*
Find expired domain names
Website templates Buy a cheap website (<$100USD) or get ideas for your next website design
Lorem Lipsum GeneratorSome times you need to generate copy as placeholder for content your website, this lil' site should come in handy.
Find out what sites looked like a long, long time agoThis website contains archives of old websites, and a lot of 'em. kinda cool!

phew... and nearly 2 hours later and finishing this up. I hope you kids find some of this useful. Its helped make a bit of dosh of the net


----------



## loopy

Wow, thanks for posting this, what a great collection of resources.


----------



## terri

I think you're _awesome,_ Mark....but you did just make my eyes bleed. :mrgreen: 

In all seriousness, thanks for doing this. It's great! :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200

Cool, thanks for posting this!


----------



## vonnagy

more stuff to make your eyes bleed, i just cleaned out the last of my bookmarks and added them to the list. enjoy!


----------



## PeterBraden

vonnagy said:
			
		

> *Hosting*:
> I have used over 20 hosting companies when i was a web developer. Most have been really expensive, poor quality and quite frankly sucked. When I look  for a hosting I look for the following:
> 
> 1. linux servers
> 2. apache server with MOD REWRITE support (more about this later)
> 3. PHP/Perl Support
> 4. shared SSL (for secure connections)
> 5. CPanel - (this is a web management console, makes webmastering easy!)
> 
> All the above are musts and non negotiable. There are three webhosting companies which do all the above and offer great prices and superb service which i recommend.
> 
> They are:
> SiteCity Webhosting This by far is the best hosting company for the price $1.95/USD a month for cpanel hosting. Based in Illinois, the support is excellent for the price I pay. I give them alot of business, and with good reason.
> 
> Aventure Webhosting is a Belfast based webhosting company who also are a fantastic to work with. The support is outstanding. I typically use the $3.75/USD a month webhosting.
> 
> Monster Hosting Canada kicks butt too. These folks provide good service for the coin you pay, hosting starts at




http://x9internet.com/faq.php  is also a good host - they're the ones I'm with right now. They do everything on the list and I've not had any problems in the few months I've been with them.



> Please note, these companies didn't pay me for these kinds. I recommend them because they earned it.


me too

Peter Braden
--
photography.peterbraden.co.uk photography.peterbraden.co.uk


----------



## Mikey reda

Wow thanks mate that really is valuable information- and the fact that you put all that time into writing it shows what a dude you are 
Cheers


----------



## balserodeluxe

Cool resources!

How do you compare Drupal with Coppermine?

Also, any suggestions on my site, www.rostonics.com?


----------



## ShaCow

Thanks for sharing this invaluable information with us


----------



## tibet2004uk

Very valuable infos indeed! Thx u.


----------



## vonnagy

thanks all for your comments 



			
				balserodeluxe said:
			
		

> Cool resources!
> 
> How do you compare Drupal with Coppermine?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on my site, www.rostonics.com?



sorry - it took a few months before I saw this . 

Drupal and Coppermine are two completely different beasts - Drupal is used to get all sorts of info up on a website, Coppermine is a more specialised photo album. Coppermine is quite a beast in of itself, but check the drupal website because it may have a coppermine module . Drupal does come with photo album plugin, depending on your template it might be a bit difficult to get it to fit your site. I had to tweak mine quite a bit.

On the other, there is a nice flcker plugin for drupal, which i've seen works really nice.

I think your website would work well with drupal, but it depends how much time you want to invest  in overhauling it


----------



## zurkgirl

All this information is so helpful! Thank you so much


----------



## Alpha

Vonnagy,

I know you're a mod, and I don't doubt that you've done some work in the marketing world, but I have to say (for the sake of whichever members are taking advantage of this thread) that most of the above advice is simply obsolete. Organic (and sometimes inorganic) search engine optimization strategies radically change relatively often.

To begin, there are very few niche markets left on the internet. Photography is most certainly not one of them. Unless you're optimizing your targeted search terms geographically for a location more or less in the middle of nowhere, it's going to take a lot of hard work, a lot of time, and occasionally a lot of money. 

Secondly, I should stress that optimization strategies enormously differ between the top three search engines. Each one uses an entirely unique algorithm for finding and indexing content on the web, and each engine is constantly changing its algorithm. Strategies that will get your site far on one search engine are often relatively useless on the other two. 

Thirdly, anchoring the text in your links is extremely important, but using very similar anchor text in all of your links across the web can actually be harmful to your site, especially on Google. 

Fourth, while relevant links are very valuable, link exchanges are no longer simply less valuable. They have little to no value these days. Additionally, redirects can most certainly aide your site's overall optimization when used properly within your domain.

Fifth, directory links now have highly diminished value because they lack contextual anchor text. 

I'm not trying to contradict you simply for the sake of doing so, but SEO techniques have drastically changed since you posted this advice, and I thought people trying to take advantage of this post should know that.


----------



## Itchy

Hi all and especially Vonnagy for the postings above.

I am a newbie to forums and to say that this site it is an eye opener doesn't even begin to get close.

Amazing !

If only I had discovered this before embarking on my own web site design...ah well better late than never.

My ignorance is in danger. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## photogalaxy

This is an _excellent_ article. Some of those bookmarks are great. Here is a similar article that I wrote... it covers slightly different things:
http://www.photogalaxy.com/articles/promoting.php


----------



## hot shot

whats your oppion on web rings??


----------



## Chase

Web Rings were one of the methods that actually helped an older version of this forum to get off the ground. It was very effective at the time, but I'm really not sure if web rings are as popular or common today.

Find a good one and you're likely to get at least some additional traffic from it.


----------



## Alpha

To a great degree, web rings don't exist any more. At least not in the form they took during the mid to late 90's. Web rings aren't really a good thing these days. They're much closer to directories/link farms in the eyes of search engines than they are to so called information portals. 

Reciprocal Links: No
Three way links: No
Directories: Sure
Blogs: Definitely

The thing about directories is that they don't hurt, but they don't really help all that much either. There are very few directories that exist where it's actually very beneficial to have a link from them. The only one that really helps you at all is the DMOZ, which has been losing popularity with the major SE's anyway.


----------



## azkul

Both Maxbloom and Vonnagy have very good points, and having spent a lot of time worrying about search engine optimization (even to the point of writing a search engine and spider from scratch (Desert Realm Fantasy & Scifi Search Engine), I can hopefully shed some insite.

1. The big search engines have a large staff that look at all of the ways people try to manipulate their results.  They update their algorithms often based on their findings.  Thus, what is good today may not be good tomorrow.

2. Search Engines account for aproximately 1/3 of all of the traffic to my photo community site, which gets the most traffic of all of my sites so I'll use it as an example.  At the time of this writing, it has about 600-700 visitors a day.  (Certainly not a ton, but I've done it by myself without spending any money on advertising).  The rest of the traffic:  1/3 direct traffic (people type it in directly to their URL or use their favorites links), 1/3 from referal links.

3. There will always be trendy things.   Look at webrings... they were the trendy thing for a while, but now they are considered spammy by some.  Unless you can devote a lot of time to promoting via trendy stuff, stick to the basics.

4. The basics include:

a. Good content - smart search engines look at your content and determine how relevant it is.  This includes good grammar, good content, etc.   Smart users look at your content and determine if you know what you're talking about.   If you have bad grammar or the content isn't relative, they will hit their back button and go somewhere else.  If you have good content, they'll save you to their favorites and come back again.

b. Links - Links are essential whether you care about search engines or not.  If you trade links with somebody, you'll get a few visitors from them and they'll get a few from you.  This might not be the flavor of the day for search engines, but it's still free traffic to your site.   Yep, good one way links are essential, but there's really only 2 ways to get them.  1 - have awesome content that compells somebody to link to you (see part a above).  2 - pay somebody. 

So what is good content? 

It's relative information that a person is looking for, presented in a way that is easy to get to and easy to read.  

Good information guidelines:
1.  New Information added daily if possible, but at least weekly such as articles, photos, etc.  Can be anything, but you need a reason for people to come back (remember 1/3 of my traffic is from direct visitors and most of them have been on the site before).   This is why 'blogs' are popular today.  It has nothing to do with it being a 'blog' - call it whatever you want.  It's simply a place where information is updating regularly.

2. Information needs to be layed out well.  People don't spend a lot of time reading pages, instead they skim through pages.  Use headings, etc to aid those skimming through your pages.

3. Information needs to be something the person was looking for.  Keep it about the same topic.  If your site is about dogs, for example, an article about Bush's latest political statement probably isn't going to matter to your users unless it's also related to dogs somehow. 

4. Information needs to contain your keywords, but they need to be included naturally.  If you were writing a paper for your photography teacher, you wouldn't include the word photography 74 times.   However, it should show up a couple times along with other related words.  Maybe something about a photographer, a photo, a picture, or an image.  Not only do these help make your page more relevant, but they also help you show up in search engine results for the other words.

I'll add more later, if people are interested.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ironsidephoto

this has all been really helpful. Thanks for all of the time you spent on it!

http://ironsidephotography.com


----------



## Flame

Take a look at mine. I promise you a eye pleasure of you life.

http://flamephotography.bravehost.com


Thank you for stoping by.
Flame :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caveman

These days it helps to have an off-site blog where you can add content on a regular basis. Provide a backlink to your main site and the search engines will love this because it's regularly updated. Add your blog to a few blog directories to help the blog itself.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

this is outstanding information.  thank you for posting.  please keep stickied!!!!


----------



## tlcduck

So, do you actually design webpages?


----------



## divinediva

This was very useful information. 
Thanx

For photographers and models
www.flikfolio.com


----------



## dslrchat

Great Posts!
Would like to stress here, One of the best ways to promote your site is to be listed in Google, in first page of results is Prime.
Many people pay good money to be first in results (pay others to get them there) others spend years barely being in results if at all.

The next 2 things were listed in the OP's but seemed to be very over looked and under utilized and in my opinion the most critical.
1, create a Sitemap.xml (manually or online tools)
2, Go to Google webmaster tools, create an account, verify it and Upload the site map.

Google Spider will be there much quicker.

Having good content that appeals to Spider is the next most important step, along with having good In & Out links.

Keep in mind, that Google Spider seems to have an Attitude, don't get upset (I have seen many upset/hurt or just plain PO'd) just keep trying until you start to get listed.

http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools


----------



## photoserial-dot-com

Photonews source link


----------



## photographyaddict

Thanks for the tutorial! It makes a lot of sense. I hope to increase traffic to my site with the tips you recommended.


----------



## lanslub

thanks Gonzo. Your write-up are very helpful to an amateur photographer like me.


----------



## Jeremy Lim

I work in the Internet marketing field, so maybe I can help shed some light.  Though our core focus is on search marketing, I'm surprised no one's mentioned Flickr thus far.  Personal networking is hugely important in a service industry like ours (photography, not marketing).  Just because you're meeting photographers doesn't mean they won't bring you leads; some people shoot with different styles, and filling that niche in your locale is much better than squeezing into an over-saturated niche online.  Flickr results are searchable too (both internally and externally), so being active in that space might mean more than just contacts.

Our space is pretty saturated, which makes search optimization hard.  Very, very hard.  Everyone's a photographer with camera phones these days, so what do you do?

As a search optimizer, I wouldn't downplay it, but try thinking smaller and more grassroots:

1) Hyper-target.  People can be very specific in search engines.  For example: "vancouver goth wedding photography" (if you so should be inclined).  You're only up against 171,000 as opposed to the 449,000 for "vancouver wedding photography" and the 8,570,000 for "wedding photography".  Alpha made a great point about mixing up your anchor text as well.

2) Flickr.  Network.  The Photo Forum it out.  Post on blogs.  Post on forums.  Make sure people know you and are talking about you.  Sure, you can do all the link building yourself, but give people something of value, and they'll link to you.

Hah, and hopefully this is of value, no?  If anyone has questions on Internet marketing, give me a shout on Flick or by PM and I'd be happy to chat it out!


----------



## adamcoupe

Nice resources 

Thanks

Adam

Adam Coupe Photography | Home


----------



## philanyware

And always remember the golden rule for search engines: provide good quality, relevant content.

Search engines only want to return the best content when somebody searches for something. They are very good at identifying the best content and they get better at doing so every year.
Stick to your topic (or niche market), include useful/appealing information and photographs (that others will link to) and never try to fool Google (because they are much cleverer than you).

The above posts will help you follow this rule. If you're ever unsure how to do something, just follow the golden rule.


----------



## jp_printroomguy

Gonzo,

Thanks for those awesome tips. I've already updated the keywords for my website based on your info.

Cheers,
JP


----------



## photobugimc

Thank you for all of the very detailed information.  I am new to the forum and my goal is to become an avid participant.

I will use this to post my gallery work and the ability to do so is greatly appreciated.

www.macworthington.com

At the bottom of the website there is a place to search - Lori Patterson will bring up all of my work.

I have no idea why the link did not appear to just click; still learning, sorry!

Lori


----------



## Rere

Wow!

Thank you so much for this. I really need it, since I just published a few weeks ago.

I'll check out the links and tutorials. This is another reason The Photo Forum is so wonderful!


----------



## agompert

gonzo said:


> Greetings tpf website owners,
> 
> *Hosting*:
> I have used over 20 hosting companies when i was a web developer. Most have been really expensive, poor quality and quite frankly sucked. When I look  for a hosting I look for the following:
> 
> 1. linux servers
> 2. apache server with MOD REWRITE support (more about this later)
> 3. PHP/Perl Support
> 4. shared SSL (for secure connections)
> 5. CPanel - (this is a web management console, makes webmastering easy!)
> 
> All the above are musts and non negotiable.



Thats all fine and great, but I would have to add in that no matter how much you love or hate microsoft,  asp.net is great and for that you want a windows server.  But I guess it really depends on which languages you know PHP or ASP.NET.  Also,  Visual Web Developer Express is a great (free) tool to program on if your using windows.


----------



## Lise Charmel

Lingerie Fashion and gesigne.


----------



## modlife

Great thoughts. I've found that product reviews are big traffic drivers. I write simple photo equipment reviews like this panasonic lumix fh20 review.

I know it's a Point and Shoot...but it gets people to my site, and rankings are what matter.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

A BIG thanks for all these resources!


----------



## SusanMart

Thanks a lot. Good selection


----------



## supremespy2

Get web hosting and choose a domain name
Install Wordpress
Choose a photography Wordpress theme to install
Install an SEO plugin such as All-in-One SEO or Platinum SEO
Do keyword research as instructed by other posters
Choose main long tail keyword to use in meta title, description and tags
Post each photograph and fill in meta data before publishing
Use long tail keyword as anchor text when promoting your photograph throughout the web for backlinks


----------



## elevateudesign

Really a great post! +rep


----------



## bobaloula

Wow, I'm just doing some marketing for lenswal.com and stumbled upon this old thread - times have changed!!! Social Media wasn't even around then and no mention of blogging or content writing?

I would make one comment which is if you use drupal or cpanel you are severely reducing the chances of your site having any real visibility because it is full of lots and lots of code that search engine bots don't like. Always build your site from scratch with a custom CMS - they are not expensive but are so worth it in the long run!


----------



## photocoach

Really appreciate it when people lay it out there like you do here.

Easy read, easy on the eyes, filled with tested and approved information.

Thanks!


----------



## photocoach

Thanks! On my To Do list.

Chat it out.


----------



## iamroyce

WOw. Thank you for sharing great stuff here. There are tons of ideas there regarding stuff sites but this stuff is more detailed and step by step. Perfect for newbies. Thank you!


----------



## iamroyce

Yes, this is great stuff. It's very detailed and step by step. I've never seen any stuff like this before.* YOU ROCCCKKK!*


----------



## KmH

This thread was started *09-18-2005*


----------



## photobykelly

thanks for posting this. I especially like the list of directories. That's a gold mine


----------



## toyztransporter

Awesome information.  Thanks for helping us that are a little less technical.  Good read.


----------



## adayofblissnyc

Very informative forum post and thanks for the sharing the guideline and promotion of the photographs in forums. I am new user of your forums.


----------

